# Leopard Gecko Breeding Outcomes.



## ReptileKid1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi All,

I was just wondering what i would get if i bred a SHTCT male leo to a Murphy's Patternless.

I've looked on the calculators online, however SHTCT doesn't seem to be on there, along with alot of other morphs. Ive also tried a punnett square but get lost at Dominant Co Dominanat Line Bred etc. 

All help greatly appreciated :2thumb:

Thanks! :notworthy:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mixture of normals, hypos, and superhypos all het murphys, some will show varying degrees or tangering/orange.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Super hypo X Patternless = .

You can expect.
Normal HET Patternless.
Hypo HET Patternless.

A pecent of the Hypo offspring may likly mature into Supers.


----------



## ReptileKid1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Great, thanks alot guys. Hoping to get my patty at Kempton. Is it the same for Albino Patty and Murphys Patty? Also, anybody seen any patty's or similar at kempton before? :notworthy:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ReptileKid1 said:


> Is it the same for Albino Patty and Murphys Patty? Also,


Super hypo X Albino patternless = .

You can expect.
Normal HET Albino,Patternless.
Hypo HET Albino,Patternless.

A pecent of the Hypo offspring may likly mature into Supers.

==============

Albino patternless X Patternless = .

Patternless HET Albino.


----------



## ReptileKid1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks gazz. Do you use anykind of calculator or are you plain genius :lol2::notworthy:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ReptileKid1 said:


> Thanks gazz. Do you use anykind of calculator or are you plain genius :lol2::notworthy:


I wounldn't say genius, But i don't use any calculators. 
Once you know how Recessive, Dominant, Codominant'etc'etc works it''s fairly easy.


----------

